
Show HN: Alexa Skill Kit – lib for effortless skill development with AWS Lambda - slobodan_
https://github.com/stojanovic/alexa-skill-kit
======
jeshan25
Amazon already uses a similar term. Consider renaming yours to avoid
confusion.

[https://developer.amazon.com/alexa-skills-
kit](https://developer.amazon.com/alexa-skills-kit)

